

Ask HN: GoDaddy replacement? - pbreit

I know this comes up periodically but since many are contemplating switching out of GoDaddy right now, does anyone have any solid advice on domain registration, domain hosting, DNS hosting and SSL cert providers?
======
eminkel
I use gandi.net, more of a higher-priced registrar and just transferred 10
domains to namecheap.com, which seemed really easy to do. Use their
"SOPASucks" transfer coupon for the best discount. ($6.99/yr per transfer plus
free private registration for a year.)

------
jolan
<http://gandi.net/>

~~~
eps
A (very) good thing about Gandi is that they anonymize WhoIs records for the
domains registered for personal use (all but the first/last name, but these
can be obscured by the user). Free of charge and without requiring a transfer
of the domain ownership to the proxy like GoDaddy & Co. does.

Plus they are a French company.

------
polyfractal
I saw DNSimple (<https://dnsimple.com/>) mentioned in one of the GoDaddy
threads. Haven't used them personally but I'll be investigating them soon.

Another HNer recently launched Badger (<https://www.badger.com>) but I believe
it is only open to beta testers right now.

------
___dav
<http://namecheap.com> & <http://name.com> (*These are ones I currently use
[namecheap.com since more than 10 years I just realised] and I am pretty happy
with them, so far)

------
badmash69
I am considering consolidating my domains on amazon route 53. I have both NSI
and GoDaddy as domain providers and I guess now is as good a time as any to
plunge into amazon's Route 53. The process is so awfully painful and laborious
that I keep putting it off.

------
ra
Over the past year I've moved about half of my domains from godaddy/moniker to
<http://nearlyfreespeech.net/>

I recommend nfsn to anyone.

------
brudgers
For me, the issue with switching from Godaddy is cheap ASP.NET hosting -
Godaddy's shared hosting is fine because bandwidth is not an issue, however
ASP.NET and IIS7 are.

Any thoughts?

------
pkamb
<https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/> is pretty good. Their site design is
basically the exact opposite of GoDaddy.

